

Vibease helps couples to Stay Intimate. Private social app + Bluetooth massager - dematio
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vibease.app

======
qdot76367
Oh. My. God.

So, first off, they're so far off of being the "first company to do this"
that's it not even funny, but this is a common claim in, well, every company
to release a product ever. For apps, there was Body Heat
(<http://www.ohmibod.com/app/>) and Closer ToGetHer
(<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGMrGN5ViNo>) for iphone, Dildroid for
android. For bluetooth, there was The Toy, possibly the worst named product in
the history of naming things, which established Bluetooth comms with a phone
to pick up SMS messages to set patterns on a vibrator.

Vibease will be selling their own vibrator, but that's not really a very big
deal when you can get a OhMiBod and do audio control (though you lose voice
streams since you can't split audio channels to be different between speakers
and headphone output).

Secondly, their marketing is... so wrong it's scary. They're CRAZY
heteronormative, to the point of telling me that gay couples couldn't use it
and should find another toy. It's a damn vibrator, people. It works in a
surprising amount of locations on all genders you can think of and some you
can't and a few you probably don't want to. (Can you tell I live in the Bay
Area?)

That said, they're one of the first teledildonics companies to really get out
there and try to pull VC funding. Jimmy Jane did this with their luxury vibes,
though continued success on that is not looking so hot.

This is an incredibly difficult industry to stay alive and relevant in,
because people's wants and needs change, and if you don't get the interface
100% right the first time, you product is done. Finito. The end. Your app
doesn't work right or crashes, you crash someone's brain chemistry in an
intimate moment, and you will never, ever recover from the resulting
experience memory.

~~~
qdot76367
Also, just noticed the original poster. Hi Dema! :)

~~~
dematio
Hi Kyle :D Thanks for the comment! Nope, we don't discriminate people based on
the their sexual orientation. Due to limited resources and time, we could only
focus on problems within our reach. And of course, I used to have problems
with staying intimate when I was away.

~~~
qdot76367
Ok, on the constructive criticism front... The fun facts section of the app
description sounds kinda weirdly... cold? Considering it's not really building
on your app, that seems bad. It feels too "Science facts", and less "romance
facts", which is more what I think you're looking for. I think a lot of people
will feel uncomfortable being told how fast they get off or how they like to
get off based on their gender, especially when you're trying to sell something
to them to do that exact thing. :)

~~~
dematio
Thanks! Will consider that :D Btw. I have taken down the video. Any suggestion
how to make a better video?

